# Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

yeah, I know....this should be in the Contest forum, but since this is a very specific type of contest, it's exactly where it belongs....so let's started, shall we?:biggrin:

It's been a while since I've hit my 3000th post mark here on Puff and I was planning to do something to commemorate it, but things always came up and I never got around to it, so as they say, there's no time like the Present, so it's time for me to break out my Wheel of Destruction and have some fun....

for those of you familiar with my Wheel of Destruction contests in the past, this one is a bit different, but the principle is the same....mailboxes will get blown up...it's just that this time, a LOT of mailboxes will get blown up.....38 of them, to be exact.

This contest has been designed specifically for Puff bombers in mind and only Puff bombers can enter.....that being said, here's the rules....

my Wheel of Destruction has 37 spaces on it, numbering from 0-36.....those numbers will be posted and any bomber who wishes to enter this contest may choose any number between 1-36...why not 0 will be explained later...

once each number has been been selected by a bomber, then the contest will begin.....I will begin spinning the wheel and will be pairing off bombers against each other, in which your mission will be to blast the ever-lovin' holy crap out of the person the Wheel has chosen for you.

for example....I spin the Wheel and number 33 comes up..the person who has number 33 will be paired up with the next number the wheel chooses, say number 2...those 2 contestants will then bomb each other

simple enough...right?

now, I'm sure you're all wondering why 0 will be off-limits for selection?..well, since this is a contest for bombers, I've decided that since that 0 is the only number on my wheel that's green, there's only 1 bomber who's earned the right to occupy the green spot....

Zilla.....that is, if Zilla wishes to play

now, as to why there will be 38 mailboxes destroyed instead of 37..well, in the interest of Fairness and to keep the numbers even, the last number remaining after the wheel has been spun and all other pairs have been selected will be paired up with...

Me:biggrin:

now that I've explained the rules, it's time to explain the qualifications....

the only qualification needed to enter this contest is that you have had to sent out a bomb to someone before this contest begins..I don't care if you've sent out 100 bombs or just one bomb..you're a bomber and you can enter....NST trades or MAW's or PIF's do not qualify.....those are different forums

I also ask that if you cannot send out a bomb at this time for whatever reason..be it travelling or vacations or whatever, please do not enter...if you can't commit, then let someone who can enter the contest..that's fair, right?:biggrin:

that being said....let's see who my wheel chooses..will it be Llama on Squid?...LOBster on Squid...Llama on LOBster?....Llama on Llama?...or will be a bombing Noob against a heavy hitter?

the possibilities are endless...all I know is that there will be destruction..there will be carnage..there will be Chaos...sooooooooooooooo

LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.

pete awesome contest..... ooooohhhh boy im gonna have some fun i have some payback to issue to a few people .... if the wheel is so kind as to pair me with them lol


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.

cool contest Pete, thanks!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

This is gonna be fun!

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Since I am not a bomber, just bombed, I think this will be an entertaining thread!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



Fuzzy said:


> Since I am not a bomber, just bombed, I think this will be an entertaining thread!


HAHA! I saw on the front page that you had posted, and I was going to pop in here and quote you and add "Since I'm not a bomber..." to the beginning of your entry!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

All right lets go!

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25. kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8

fixed

guys and gals...please go to the last post before you cut and paste..this avoid clerical errors

thank you for your support


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17.
18. The Brain
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17.
18. The Brain
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

I guess I technically am not a bomber yet...only sent out my first on Monday. Plus, don't have access to addresses yet...acquired the one I needed through secret measures! 

Hopefully this kind of bomb contest comes back around in a month or so! I'm excited to watch!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17.
18. The Brain
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17.
18. The Brain
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8

Updated.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Great idea Pete, cant wait for this one. I hope I get Joe...


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7.
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19.
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19.
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8

Oh I can't wait!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

:llama:

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11.
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19.
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31.
32. SoCalOCMatt
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19.
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31.
32. SoCalOCMatt
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19.
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



raycarlo said:


> 0.(reserved for Zilla)
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


I just sent my first bomb out, with one going out Friday... If a more deserving bomber wants in and spots are taken then I will give you mine


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

This sounds like fun. Count me in.

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15.
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22.
23. DarrelMorris
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SoCalOCMatt
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8

Fun indeed. I hope I get #28


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



abhoe said:


> 0.(reserved for Zilla)
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


Fixed


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Lol. Been removed twice now. I understand... its a safety thing. :lol:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8

and trilobob in now added to my shitlist for stealing my number


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

grrrrrrr grr grr grrrrr gr gr


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



shuckins said:


> grrrrrrr grr grr grrrrr gr gr


Welcome, Mr. Zilla. Pinhead has a spot reserved for you.

Looks like sh*t just got real!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.NikonNUT
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Have fun folks.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



mrj205 said:


> I guess I technically am not a bomber yet...only sent out my first on Monday. Plus, don't have access to addresses yet...acquired the one I needed through secret measures!
> 
> Hopefully this kind of bomb contest comes back around in a month or so! I'm excited to watch!


well, Cory...I said in the first post that this contest was open to anybody who's sent out a bomb is allowed to enter this contest if they wish...you qualify, as far I'm concerned....so, go ahead and enter and just ask the person you're paired up with for their address, if they agree to it

any of you knuckleheads have a problem with that?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



Swany said:


> Great idea Pete, cant wait for this one. I hope I get Joe...


which one?...there's 2 Joes, thus far


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> well, Cory...I said in the first post that this contest was open to anybody who's sent out a bomb is allowed to enter this contest if they wish...you qualify, as far I'm concerned....so, go ahead and enter and just ask the person you're paired up with for their address, if they agree to it
> 
> any of you knuckleheads have a problem with that?


No problem oh master of pin headedness


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



jobes2007 said:


> I just sent my first bomb out, with one going out Friday... If a more deserving bomber wants in and spots are taken then I will give you mine


nonsense, Joey....all bombers are worthwhile, so keep your spot and have fun


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



shuckins said:


> grrrrrrr grr grr grrrrr gr gr


YES!!!!!!!

thanks for playing, Zilla.....maybe Chance will give ya a nice tasty Noob.

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you really do need to learn how to use that multi-quote fuction."


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Dear Baby Jesus,

Please give me #19.

Amen


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23.
24.
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8

hmmm, i've sent a few bombs out, one today in fact....count me in. i'd like to play


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. 
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8

Might be new, but have 3 landing within the next day, 2 in the air, 2 going out tomorrow (I think enough people on vherf can vouch for that)


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Can we send dog rocket bombs?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. 
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8

I can't sit this one out...


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14.
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. 
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27. GOLDSTEIN
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. 
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8

Someone is getting a box of Ron Mexicos... MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Ok. I'll try this again. i keep getting deleted.

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14. Wyldnight
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



Quietville said:


> Can we send dog rocket bombs?


send whatever you want, Brandon.....cigars...pipe stuff.....booze.....underwear(sorry, Ian..had to throw that one in).....I'm just tryin' to show a little love to my fellow bombers.....


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14. Wyldnight
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8

I did bomb shuckins so I wanna par take..


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Thanks for the approval Pete! I can't wait to blow someone up!

0.(reserved for Zilla)
1.
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10. mrj205
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14. Wyldnight
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



WyldKnyght said:


> Someone is getting a box of Ron Mexicos... MUAHAHAHAHAHA


silly wyldknyght they don't come in boxes they come in bundles....just ask burnone


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

sorry about that, Darrel.....

okay, this is the new and most up-to-date list....please read and cut and paste the last post before adding your name

0. Zilla
1. NikonNUT
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10.
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14. Wyldnight
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34.
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Let me try this again just to keep things straight



mrj205 said:


> Thanks for the approval Pete! I can't wait to blow someone up!
> 
> 0.(reserved for Zilla)
> 1.NikonNUT
> ...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5.kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10. mrj205
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14. Wyldnight
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8

updated again


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

A new entry every minute! Hoy!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

List is getting full... Should be interesting to see the pairings and destruction! :target:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10. mrj205
11. android
12.
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8

Box, Bundle whatever!!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27.
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8

Can't sit this out, even if Bob took my number; dirty lobster


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21.
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27. ko4000
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE 
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26.
27. ko4000
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt 
33.Vicini 
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.
3.
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26. Exprime8
27. ko4000
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Hells yeah! Great contest, Pete!

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.Belligerent Cupcake
3.
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9.
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26. Exprime8
27. ko4000
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.Belligerent Cupcake
3.
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6.
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. foster0724
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26. Exprime8
27. ko4000
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

5 spots left open.....it's getting close....and then, the carnage...the destruction...mailbox shrapnel flying all over the US and Canuckia...the explosions....

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, ya gotta breathe..yer gonna hyperventilate."

Herfabomber: "Sorry....I haven't been this excited about anything since they came out with chocolate creme-filled Twinkies"

Pinhead Jr.: "Well, who hasn't?"


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Well far be it from me to miss a good bombing........

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.Belligerent Cupcake
3.
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6. angryeaglesfan
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. foster0724
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26. Exprime8
27. ko4000
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "Sorry....I haven't been this excited about anything since they came out with chocolate creme-filled Twinkies"


What!? How have I never seen these! Off searching the online grocery store now!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

I took a beating at the hands of the wheel last time. It can't be as bad this time.

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.Belligerent Cupcake
3. Max Gas
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6. angryeaglesfan
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. foster0724
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26. Exprime8
27. ko4000
28. mcgreggor57
29.
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

that's the spirit, Mike..I mean, what's the worst that could possibly happen?

Pinhead Jr.: "Ummmmmmmm...he could get paired up with Zilla"

Herfabomber: "Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..ixnay on the illaZay.....it's almost filled and we don't want to scare anybody off"


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

there is no "shhhhhh" when it comes to Zilla, and you know it....someone is screwed!!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



sweater88 said:


> there is no "shhhhhh" when it comes to Zilla, and you know it....someone is screwed!!!!


Anyone but Zilla....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's the spirit, Mike..I mean, what's the worst that could possibly happen?
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Ummmmmmmm...he could get paired up with Zilla"


The wheel can't have that much hatred for one BOtL, can it? Damn it, the wheel is messing with my head now. Bring it on wheel! I've got your number this time. :behindsofa:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

2 spots left....


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Pete, when are you spinning/when should bombs be sent out? As soon as all the spots are taken? (Or roughly thereafter) or is there a time on it.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

I'd like to play

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.Belligerent Cupcake
3. Max Gas
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6. angryeaglesfan
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. foster0724
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26. Exprime8
27. ko4000
28. mcgreggor57
29. aaron72
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*



jobes2007 said:


> Pete, when are you spinning/when should bombs be sent out? As soon as all the spots are taken? (Or roughly thereafter) or is there a time on it.


as soon as the list is filled, I'll start spinning the Wheel and pairing up bombers.....once the pairs are chosen, they can go at it whenever they're ready....

a separate thread will be created for the Wheel selections..and then for the Aftermath


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

attaboy, Aaron

one more spot to fill, then the fun can beginlane:


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

Hey Pete goldstein picked 27 back on page 3



Goldstein said:


> 0.(reserved for Zilla)
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

well I'll be damned....good pick up, Kris

soooooooooooooooo...if I put Goldstein back at #27 and Kash accepts bein' put in at #35, then we can get this started...

I'll PM him and see if he agrees


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

okay....thanks to eagle-eye Kris....this is the newly updated list

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.Belligerent Cupcake
3. Max Gas
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6. angryeaglesfan
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. foster0724
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26. Exprime8
27. Goldstein
28. mcgreggor57
29. aaron72
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35.
36. bazookajoe8

Kash(ko4000) is #35 pending, if he agrees


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

I'd hate to see a fellow Texan miss out...:beerchug:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

okay, boys and girl, I've just received a PM from ko4000 explaining the situation and Kash has graciously accepted to placed in the #35 spot, so we got us a contest!!!!!!:whoo:

I'll be creating a separate thread for Wheel spin results in a separate thread.....all spin results will be posted and pairs will be announced once the matches are made.

I'd like to thank everyone for their participation in this contest....

now, LET'S BLOW THE **** OUT OF SOME MAILBOXES!!!!....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Welcome to the "Bomb's Away!" edition of The "Wheel of Destruction" contest....*

the final list

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.Belligerent Cupcake
3. Max Gas
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6. angryeaglesfan
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. foster0724
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26. Exprime8
27. Goldstein
28. mcgreggor57
29. aaron72
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35. ko4000
36. bazookajoe8


----------

